# [BibTex]  bibliographystyle{geralpha} und mein bib file vertragen sich nicht



## cybermartin (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
das ist ein recht spezielles Problem. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir dennoch helfen.
Also ich habe im normalen Text folgendes Zitat:

```
OSI Schichtenmodell \cite{Badach2k}
```

Das Buch dazu ist im BibFile wie folgt definiert:

```
@BOOK{Badach2k,
  title = {Technik der IP- Netze. TCP/ IP incl. IPv6.},
  publisher = {Fachbuchverlag Leipzig im Carl Hanser Verlag},
  year = {2000},
  author = {Anatol Badach and Erwin Hoffmann},
  month = {10},
  isbn = {9783446215016},
  timestamp = {2010.07.10},
  totalpages = {700}
}
```

Ich möchte nun als Verzeichnis Stil Geralpha verwenden. Mit folgendem Code schlägt das jedoch fehl:

```
\bibliographystyle{geralpha}
\bibliography{bib/references}                 % Literaturverzeichnis
```

Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung

```
Undefined Control Sequence Dateiname.bbl
```

Entferne ich die \cite Referenz oder den Bib File Eintrag funktioniert der Rest des Verzeichnisses, woran könnte das liegen?
Ich nutze TeXnic-Center mit Miktex und Jabref/lead.to zum erstellen des bib files.

Ich danke schon mal im Voraus und grüße vom Bodensee
Martin


----------



## deepthroat (28. Juli 2010)

Hi.

Hast du auch das bibgerm Paket eingebunden? Wird die bbl Datei erzeugt? Was steht drin?

Hast du schon mal im Netz nach Lösungen gesucht?

Ansonsten, zeig mehr Code.

Gruß


----------



## cybermartin (28. Juli 2010)

Hi deepthroat,


> Hast du auch das bibgerm Paket eingebunden?


Genau daran ists gescheitert! (Sollte man meinen das eine Vorlage sowas eigentlich berücksichtigt  )
Ich danke dir vielmals für die schnelle Antwort! Hat sehr geholfen!

Für alle die ein ähnliches Problem haben, ich hatte noch einen Workaround gefunden gehabt:

```
%\bibliographystyle{unsrt}						
% see: http://www.physicsforums.com/archive/index.php/t-127856.html
```
Erreicht zwar nicht die gewünschte Formattierung aber es kompiliert. Wenn es also mal schnell gehen muss 

Grüße Cybermartin


----------

